# Fly Fishing small streams



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm looking for good small streams to fly fish that aren't too far from the Salt Lake valley/utah valley

I go to Big Cottonwood quite a bit and catch tons of brook trout, but i'd like to branch out and find other small streams to hit..

Anyone know of any spots that they are willing to share?

Thank you!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

American Fork Canyon.

Welcome to the forum.


.


----------



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

I have thought about that! I'll have to try that out.

Thank you


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I know that years ago - and I'm taking 20 years or more Centerville canyon had trout in it. I used to live right by there growing up and my brother and I would hike up there and catch them all the time. Never saw another person up there, it was kind of our little secret spot. 

I've thought about hiking up there several times over the past few years to see if there are still fish in that stream but haven't made it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

That's somewhere i would have never thought of! thank you!


----------



## Mistrioty (May 9, 2017)

Pelican Lake
Thank you,


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Baer Canyon East of Kaysville/Fruit Heights, Adams Canyon in Layton, The creek that comes out of farmington canyon. Most of them hold populations of small trout. When I was growing up we would brave the thick brush to fish them and caught a few.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The reality is that almost every little stream in Utah coming out of a mountain will likely have populations of small, and in some cases, not-so-small trout of some kind.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you want to try something and have it all to yourself go fish the main irrigation canals. 

A friend from Provo used to do this all the time and always came home with some in the 2lb+ range.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sawsman said:


> American Fork Canyon.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> .


AF Canyon river got wiped out from the Tibblefork dam fiasco. The heavy metals & silt killed everything from Tibblefork on down. There are ongoing lawsuits and all kinds of crap over it.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865676753/State-wants-145000-in-Tibble-Fork-sediment-release.html

You would have to fish above the dam... but I think they just locked the gate below the dam for work on the road and parking areas.

-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good info Dallan. Sounds like up above is the better bet.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> AF Canyon river got wiped out from the Tibblefork dam fiasco. The heavy metals & silt killed everything from Tibblefork on down. There are ongoing lawsuits and all kinds of crap over it.
> 
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865676753/State-wants-145000-in-Tibble-Fork-sediment-release.html
> 
> ...


With the construction on the dam, is there any way for a good flush with blow out runoff flows?


----------



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

Dang... That's rough. I didn't even hear about this


----------



## mpjeffnorton (May 9, 2017)

They still have the gate closed going up to silver lake res. I called last week and they said there is 4 to 5 feet of snow up there as well. Its best to wait and go somewhere else right now. Also, I have a fly rod and would love to learn, anyone willing to teach a newbie fly rodder?


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

South fork of A. F. river above the intersection with North fork would be O. K. to.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Flyrod on a small stream is a nightmare. Not enough room to cast. What I like lately for small brushy streams is a 16" ice fishing rod with a clear bubble and fly. I can get that into some mighty tight places, its a blast. I haven't used my fly rod in years now.

A good and overlooked place to fish streams is all of those irrigation ditches that flow into Utah lake. There are some huge browns in some of those deep holes. My dad pulled a 4lber out of the small stream near the Lindon dump one day.


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Flyrod on a small stream is a nightmare. Not enough room to cast. What I like lately for small brushy streams is a 16" ice fishing rod with a clear bubble and fly. I can get that into some mighty tight places, its a blast. I haven't used my fly rod in years now.
> 
> -DallanC


I've got an old Popeil Pocket Fisherman that works great on bushy areas.:mrgreen:


----------



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

I like using my tenkara rod for small streams which does really well too.


----------

